# For all Facebook Lovers/Users



## Mike (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't really know where I should post this, is it
news, should it be in Computers and Phones?

Most people come here, so I will post here, if I am
wrong I apologise and you can move it.

If you have transferred your contacts from your
mobile phone to your Facebook account, then
they will have been monitoring your calls and all
of your texts!

The above fact has come to light since people
have been closing their accounts over the latest
information scandal to do with them hit the head
lines. When asked if they want to download the
information that Facebook holds on them many
have discovered that all of their telephone calls
have been logged, both out and in, all of their
text messages have been saved, all these records
started the day that they transferred the contacts
from the phone to the Facebook.

Maybe this only applies in the UK, I don't know.

You have been warned.

Sun Story Click Here

Mike.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 27, 2018)

*I have been following this with interest. I do not have my contacts associated with FB and do not plan to.  Right now my privacy is so tight, no one is getting anything.  I think.*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have been following this with interest. I do not have my contacts associated with FB and do not plan to.  Right now my privacy is so tight, no one is getting anything.  I think.*



Ditto...I don't have any contacts on my phone related to FB...I actually don't like FB, although I have an account to just keep an eye on family, but the account names are different to those in my phone, and I never ever use my phone for internet purposes..


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 27, 2018)

I do not use Facebook much, never could understand the attraction. I only go on occasionally to see what someone is up to and if it concerns me. Other than that I have used marketplace there once.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2018)

As mentioned in another thread, I play games on the internet. These games offer me extra coins to play if I log in using my Facebook Account!! No way Jose!!

I see a lot of people, on these games, who have done so and their Facebook profile shows!!  Some even use their real name!! If they do not have their pictures on private, it's their for all to see and steal!! Contacts/ friends also show..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks Mike, just heard about that on the news.  I never had a facebook account and don't plan to have one in the future.  I have a simple flip-phone that isn't computer connected, so guess I'm pretty safe.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a FB account but rarely use it anymore. Too many burps in their system like Mike said.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 27, 2018)

I am happy to report that I have not nor never plan to be on Facebook.    Thanks for sharing the info, Mike.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2018)

Went there  ONCE  but  never again.  No use for it.


----------



## Lon (Mar 27, 2018)

I use Facebook many times daily. It's a great way for this aging senior to stay in touch with friends and family here and abroad. When they no longer see me posting they will know that I died.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 27, 2018)

These Social Media sites, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc., are bringing in billions of dollars profit every year.  They Produce Nothing...so how do they make their money????  Simple...by gathering and selling their users Personal Information.  It is supposed to be primarily for "targeted advertising", but that assumes that every company that buys this information is taking steps to insure its security...That is a pretty optimistic "assumption".  It would be interesting to see a study on Identity Theft, over the years...and how that compares to the rise of Social Media....I would bet that there is a strong relationship.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2018)

Don M. said:


> These Social Media sites, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc., are bringing in billions of dollars profit every year.  They Produce Nothing...so how do they make their money????  Simple...by gathering and selling their users Personal Information.  It is supposed to be primarily for "targeted advertising", but that assumes that every company that buys this information is taking steps to insure its security...That is a pretty optimistic "assumption".  It would be interesting to see a study on Identity Theft, over the years...and how that compares to the rise of Social Media....I would bet that there is a strong relationship.



Interesting idea. Probably any proper study done would be squashed by Facebook.

The Millennials and Gen Zs have embraced social media, though, so now it's _their_ problem.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 27, 2018)

I've never been a big fan of Facebook.  I do have an account, but I log on maybe once every month or so just to see what a few people are up to or if I get an email telling me they've posted a new pic or video.

But, wow, I know quite a few people who practically LIVE on Facebook.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> ... But, wow, I know quite a few people who practically LIVE on Facebook.



And they say AI will never conquer us ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

*third parties and friends can compromise your information or you theirs*

Posted on a similar situation but be aware your friend's personal information can be comprised posting about them on line with personal details. Or your personal info if they post about you. You should discuss or mention security with those you communicate with.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 5, 2018)

My neighbor in his 80's likes to visit.  He related a few things about his friend/accountant/care giver who is a female in her 70's.  He came over one day to ask me not to repeat something he had said about her.  I wasn't anyway but it perturbed me that she was dressing him down for saying anything about her affairs.  

I had my laptop sitting next to me, so I asked him what her full name was, birthdate & address.  I entered the information showed him where she came from, what high school, college & her passed husband's name, date of passing, where she had practiced accounting, her former firm & a few other things about her.  He had claimed she used her computer very little & never belonged to a social site, i.e. Facebook or anything.  

I didn't go into anymore detail other than to tell him, it's out there & if someone wants to get the information a few clicks later they can almost know what she had for breakfast.  He never has had a computer, does everything the old fashioned way & I pulled up information on him.  No one is safe no matter how secure you think you are.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 5, 2018)

Never signed up for it, never used it, never will.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2018)

True there is already a lot of information out there but not all is free and accessible to non members setting aside hackers.  Never put information and/or your's and someone else's security/privacy on a silver platter. Make a third party click more than once, pay a fee or subscription or register on a site with their name, address phone etc.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Leonie (Apr 11, 2018)

I've often thought about that too Ken.  One of the most used security questions was always "What's your mother's maiden name?"

Once that was something that wasn't all that easily accessed, but these days if you have family members as friends on Facebook, a male uncle (on your mother's side) for instance - voila!


----------

